# does bit torrents installation cause viruses to enter my pc?? pls help



## ravifrequent (Nov 23, 2005)

hi 

ive heard that bit torrent is the best technology to download the file from internet. im a bit torrent newbie.

i want to install bit torrent client in my FC5 linux pc. please suggest me a good torrent client. also i heard that we need to set correct settings for the bit torrent client for it to download files faster. and the normal mistake everyone does is not to configure it properly. 

so please can anyone help me as to what are the settings i need to set for the bit torrent client? please help me out

also, if i do bit torrent search on internet does it cause my pc to be vulnerable to virus and worm attacks?? i think bittorrents are similar to file sharing right? if so then my pc is vunerable to virus attacks because of bit torrents right.

please clarify.

thanks


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

The point is any time you download something without verifying the content you are open to high chances of infection. Now bit torrent is a P2P software where you get files from a tracker server rather than from another user's PC like Limewire. So in this case the chances of infection is less than Limewire *but it is there.*
Regarding using any torrent client to download any material first try to be sure what you are downloading. If you can verify the content then go on and download if not, then stay away.
Chances of infection in Linux are less as it uses Unix like shell structure and provided you do not surf as a root.
All said and done, I do not advise in favour of torrent downloads except if you want to download the Linux OS disks of FC or other distros *who offer it to be downloaded officially.*


----------



## ravifrequent (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks for those details !!

i think you are an knowledgeble in bit torrent stuff. can you please tell me what settings do i need to set for my azureus to download files faster.

as u said i downloaded the azureus but its downloading files at 3 bps. its showing to download 2 mb file.

im sure there is a way to make it to download faster.

please help me out. im unable to extract the full power of bit torrent...

please help

thanks


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I hope you know that we are not at liberty to help with P2P software, albeit BitTorrent has legal uses.



> also, if i do bit torrent search on internet does it cause my pc to be vulnerable to virus and worm attacks?? i think bittorrents are similar to file sharing right? if so then my pc is vunerable to virus attacks because of bit torrents right.


No it does not. If you use a good BT search site (isohunt, mininova, the BitTorrent page) you should not contract a virus. Since you are on FC5 there is a minuscule chance that you will ever even get spyware, but there is still a chance.

*We cannot help you any further with the setting up of BitTorrent*


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*from the forum rules*


> P2P Instructions: The main purpose of P2P is to illegally obtain and provide copyrighted material. For this reason Tech Support Forum does not support P2P software. This includes Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


bit torrent is p2p. end of discussion.


----------

